# Check out my Awesome Foster



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh my......he's beautiful!!! Very unique coat. I envy all of you who can foster...wish I was able to.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He is beautiful Jenna. What is his story?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Gorgeous - just gorgeous and it looks like he has a personality to match.

I second the request for his back story.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow. How completely unique!

I'd take him in a heartbeat


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow he is beautiful!!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

What a unique looking boy. He looks like a real sweetheart!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

He is just Beautiful Jenna. I love his markings, just so different! I bet this handsome Marlowe will have a new forever home really soon!


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

That is one awesome looking dog. I wish you could send him here. I bet he is a sweetheart.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

He looks very much like a Catahoula Dog.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh he is a gorgeous boy, I bet he will get adopted out in no time.


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

OHHHH! I so wish I could adopt him! Or at least hug him all up & give him a belly rub!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> He looks very much like a Catahoula Dog.


I thought the same. He has beautiful markings! He looks like a real sweetheart in the hugging picture. I am sure you will find him a great home soon.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He does look like a Catahoula, but he's not one. He's larger at seven months than a full grown Catahoula. Also, he has long hair- genetically impossible in Catahoulas. But the final verdict comes because we know who is parents are. He was a "keeper" puppy from an oops breeding that became "too much to handle" and which they could not afford. He wasn't abused, but he was neglected, not socialized or exercised, had nails curling under they were so long, etc.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What neat combo. His coloring is so Great Dane but you can see the golden in his coat and head.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is a cutie and I hope he gets his furever home very soon. Love Marley's coat.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

He looks so much like a dog a friend adopted in Togo! Hers had pointy ears like a Carolina dog, but the markings, head shape, and body were exactly like that!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

He is very cool looking! Please keep posting pictures! Do you think you will have him for long?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He gets the big chop today!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

He is lovely i have never seen a great dane x retriever before i bet Honeysmum would love him as she has Jade the great dane and Honey the golden


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He is stunning. The hugging picture really struck me. I hope all goes well with this surgery today and a quick recovery too.


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Yes, I hope the surgery goes well. Fingers crossed!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Just dropped him and my other foster girlie off at the vet. She is a Sheltie x Miniature Aussie, and cute as can be. She has a wonderful home already with a dog park friend. I love those- then I get to see them all the time! Here she is. Please think lots of HEARTWORM NEGATIVE thoughts for both of these dogs!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Notice the little female has a Zipper nose


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

She's cute too and it is great you will continue to see her.

Lots of heartworm negative thoughts coming your way.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well I about passed out and hit the floor. That little girl is HEARTWORM NEGATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The puppy is too, but I figured he would be... but WOW! And both are doing well!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Great News!!!


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Yay! That is great news.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I knew I saw this dog before, you joined my Dane board, DOL. It's a great resource for anything Dane.  I'm kwhit over there, too.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh my Marlowe would be a keeper here for sure  a huge bundle of everything I love about both breeds, its sad that his owners found him a bit of a handful, Jade has been the easiest and most obedient pup I have ever had (getting a tad belligerent now) I hope he finds his perfect home soon he is unique and beautiful thank you for fostering him and all the others that you foster.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Your foster is AWESOME!! I love the coat.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

What a lovely unique looking dog he is. I'm sure if his temperament is great he's going to find a forever home really soon!!! Great news on the heartworm results too...

I do sometimes wonder how some of these mixes "manage" it if you know what I mean. I heard of a jack russell x rottweiller mix before... what the heck?? I suppose where there's a will there's a way, right? lol!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow! My neighbors Dane just had 11 brindle and Merle pups and his coat does resemble them alot! Also reminds me of the Catahoula Leopard Dog...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

moverking said:


> Wow! My neighbors Dane just had 11 brindle and Merle pups


Oh, that's just wonderful...:no:


----------

